# akron gun shops



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

who would you recommend? I have been looking for a new hand gun with the right price. I can tell you that the shop manchester rd is over priced . And for customer service they get an .F. They are always rude been there twice in the last month same attitude. My father has had the same experiance there, so as for us were done with that place, any better recommondations?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i know it's not in akron but it would be worth while to drive down to fin feather fur in ashland? they have a pretty good supply of handguns ,stonewall up off rt 77& rt 82 they have some guns ,what are you looking for? i had that same experince when that shop was in norton!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im not sure,,,, something for a ccw.. looking at all different makes and cal. i noticed a blind there was $30 more than other stores. when i seen the gun prices i was blown away, I do like pro gun, but they didnt have what i was looking for. Great guys there very helpful


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Another drive but a great shop is Rattlesnake Hill sports (rattlesnakehillsports.com). Good selection and good folks. It is on the corner of rt 82 and 534.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought a CCW handgun at the gun shop on Manchester Rd. I think I got a fair deal, and the guys that I dealt with were friendly and helpful. 
I got a Kahr CW9 and really like it. It's very compact and easy to conceal, even on a smallish guy like me.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

im glad you got a good deal. , still the guy i talked to used text book knowledge and not personal experiance. he was also a real jerk, owell i just wont go back,,, what im really looking for is a 45 semi auto compact. i thing it has a 6 round mag. seen it once before. i believe its made by springfield


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Have you tried Dick's Gun Room in Cuyahoga Falls??
They usually have a fair selection of both new and used guns.
They tend to be a little high, but they will negotiate on price.

I would second FFF in Ashland. It's only about a 45 minute ride and they have a great selection of handguns.
While your there you can stop at the cheese barn and the sweet shop.
Both great places.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

selection may be great at FFF, but from personal experience, if you have a problem you are on your own.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

promisekeeper, what was the problem you had at the fin?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

If your willing to make a little drive, head down the turnpike to Strongsville and check out B&T on Pearl Road. Good people and fair prices. Talk to Rich.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Northfield Gun & Tackle on Rt. 82 in Northfield. Sorry, don't really know his gun reptuation, but was always helpful on the tackle side which he no longer deals in.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought a trolling rod combo there. Got it home and was showing it to a buddy. He noticed a malfunction. Mind you, this rig had never seen water. Took it back (another hour plus drive one way) and was told I would need to send it back to the manufacturer. We were standing at the rack where there were more of them in stock. After MUCH discussion I finally got a replacement from FFF. Bottom line, they did not want to stand behind the sale. Before I left, I told the clerk how far I had come to do business with them and respectfully asked if he could think of one good reason I should make the drive again to the store. He could not give me an answer. Enough said.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Another one for a weekend drive, Try Vances or Buckeye sports in Columbus.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kame's in North Canton usually has a good selection at reasonable prices.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Try Valley Gun in Strausburg, right off 77.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in Mogadore, I have been to Dick's gun room in the falls I liked it, Kames, Gander mountain, Basspro shops, but my favorite is the Fin. 

Get on the mailing list at FFF, the last two years for my birthday I got a bunch of great coupons good for the month.(Free hat or little barlow knife, free 1/2 hour range time, $10 off a $30 purchase...)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fin feather fur have a website?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Fin feather fur have a website?


 *Here It Is*


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Big V. Appreciated.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

jhetsch2 said:


> I am in Mogadore, I have been to Dick's gun room in the falls I liked it, Kames, Gander mountain, Basspro shops, but my favorite is the Fin.
> 
> Get on the mailing list at FFF, the last two years for my birthday I got a bunch of great coupons good for the month.(Free hat or little barlow knife, free 1/2 hour range time, $10 off a $30 purchase...)


how do i do this?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, Im heading to kames this week i might get my new ccw hand gun,, im thinking of the judge. i like the 410/45. i also herd you can buy double slug 410.Im not sure i will have to check that out


----------

